# Santa Bread



## MrsLMB (Dec 21, 2012)

My hubby and I have made this bread and it's a great fun thing to do with other people.​ 
I've included the recipe we use as well as a you tube video I found that helps explain the putting together of this guy.​ 
You can use your own bread recipe, the one I've shown here or you can even use frozen dough - just be sure it is completely thawed before you start.​ 
One year we made 2 smaller ones rather than 1 large one and one year we made 1 Santa, 1 snowman and 1 wreath .. let your imagination go wild !!​ 
I bet you could make this a fun thing for any celebration and I guarantee your guests will LOVE it !!​ 

Santa Bread
　
4 to 4-1/2 cups bread flour 
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 packages (1/4 ounce each) active dry yeast 
1-1/2 teaspoons salt 
1/2 cup milk 
1/4 cup water 
1/4 cup butter, cubed 
2 eggs 
2 raisins 
2 egg yolks 
2 to 3 drops red food coloring

In a large bowl, combine 2 cups flour, sugar, yeast and salt. In a small saucepan, heat the milk, water and butter to 120°-130°. Add to dry ingredients; beat just until moistened. Beat in the eggs until smooth. Stir in enough remaining flour to form a stiff dough. 

Turn onto a floured surface; knead until smooth and elastic, about 6-8 minutes. Place in a greased bowl, turning once to grease top. Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 1 hour. 

Punch dough down. Turn onto a lightly floured surface; divide into two portions, one slightly larger than the other. 

Shape the larger portion into an elongated triangle with rounded corners for Santa's head and hat. 

Divide the smaller portion in half. Shape and flatten one half into a beard. Using scissors or a pizza cutter, cut into strips to within 1 in. of top. Position on Santa's face; twist and curl strips if desired. 

Use the remaining dough for the mustache, nose, hat pom-pom and brim. Shape a portion of dough into a mustache; flatten and cut the ends into small strips with scissors. Place above beard. Place a small ball above mustache for nose. Fold tip of hat over and add another ball for pom-pom. 

Roll out a narrow piece of dough to create a hat brim; position under hat. 
With a scissors, cut two slits for eyes; insert raisins into slits. In separate small bowls, beat egg each yolk. Add red food coloring to one yolk; carefully brush over hat, nose and cheeks. Brush plain yolk over remaining dough. 

Cover loosely with foil. Bake at 350° for 15 minutes. Uncover; bake 10-12 minutes longer or until golden brown. Cool on a wire rack.* Yield: *1 loaf. 

Here is the you tube link for you
How to Make a Santa Bread - YouTube


----------

